# ENTP, but told I was an ESTP. You decide!



## The Hatter (Apr 7, 2014)

I was thinking ENTP 8w7, oddly enough. Or ENTP 7w8. I'm going to use your other posts in the ENTP forum to explain why; you verbally vomit information on people. It's not a bad thing, actually. I always thought that's an Ne thing, the only difference is that you might come off as mildly intimidating due to the myriad of information and text you use to reply. You don't 'simplify' your explanations like an ESTP; I haven't actually spotted an ESTP that repeated what they said. You literally offer more information than expected, and I identified that usually as Ne-verbiage. It's technically possible that, if you have an 8 wing, that you'll tilt towards coming off as an ESTP.


----------



## TimeWillTell (Jan 14, 2015)

@Drunk Parrot <3 Ma Fwend <3

I think you have a stronger Se than me, but again mine sux hard ^^ However, I was told many times that I have a Se-vibe, which is a super compliment to receive imo. I am 8So 7Sx & 3So

I find *Se* to be the *Se*xi*eS*t function. Also ESTPs & ENTPs really can be buddies for ever. So you'd still remain ma crazy lazy Double Pawwot :wink:

So I won't decide, and your OP was TL;DR :roflcopter:


----------



## Jippa Jonken (Jul 20, 2015)

^ WikiRevolution: You appear to me as some Se type, most likely ESFP. Also i don't think you really take that as a compliment.

On topic: E/I means something completely different in typology than in empirical psychology. It cannot be linearly converted, although a correlation exists. ESTP and ENTP are both usually ambiverted people who can handle social interaction with some ease and come off as sufficiently open if they are in a healthy mental zone, but also prefer downtime on a regular basis. None of them tends to be overbearingly outgoing or intrusive in casual interaction. Their strong point is flexibility. This flexibility differs. The ESTP is a very socially adaptible nature, while the ENTP is a very intellectually adaptible nature. In a sense they are opposite, because the ESTP thrives on group coherence, albeit perhaps expressed in rough jargon, while the ENTP thrives on debate. But both have a childish way of simply presuming social harmony and common purpose which may sometimes fail, resulting in insensitivity.

ESTP is more popular and likeable, very adept with inflections and phrases and capable of making people feel safe. Actually a sensitive, empathetic nature - but not very authentic and loyal. Enjoys stories, especially telling them or mutually rejoicing in them, and places great value on personal experiences (<--- that plural is kind of important).

ENTP is often perceived as difficult and annoying with its persistence on controversial points and negligence of idle chit chat. The ESTP is actually particularly prone to this perception, expressing disapproval with highly competent subtle manipulation of hierarchy. The ENTP is less smooth, but also more loyal. 

ENTP seems more introvert in most cases, not seldom uncomfortable, but is capable of a more unrelenting extraversion under beneficial circumstances. Typically this is expressed as a self-revealing ramble (the internet and forums like this examplifies such circumstances, making ENTP something of a "persona craftsman" who can appear inconsistent with itself; i guess many online ENTP (myself included) aren't as reliably outgoing in the meatspace, and those who are may in fact be mistyped Fe-doms or ESFP's lost in their "wow i'm so crazy" inferior (Fi-)Ni). ESTP on the other hand always maintains a stable "front". ESTP does not want to emerge as a person but as a winner and leader. Tactical navigation in social maintenence is ESTP's forte.

Commonly ascribed traits of the respective types: ESTP is a comforting presence with good conventional humor and warmth, relaxed and balanced in many ways, competent and effortlessly executive - doing is in their metabolism. ENTP is guilty-pleasure-style witty, mysterious, sometimes scary, jittery, more often mistaken for a cognitive introvert, curious and lazy.

This is what i got so far. Might be too anecdotal.


----------



## TimeWillTell (Jan 14, 2015)

^ Thanks for compliment.

Hi new ENTP <3

Kinda curious what's so Se(xy) about me?


----------



## Parrot (Feb 22, 2015)

The Hatter said:


> I was thinking ENTP 8w7, oddly enough. Or ENTP 7w8. I'm going to use your other posts in the ENTP forum to explain why; you verbally vomit information on people. It's not a bad thing, actually. I always thought that's an Ne thing, the only difference is that you might come off as mildly intimidating due to the myriad of information and text you use to reply. You don't 'simplify' your explanations like an ESTP; I haven't actually spotted an ESTP that repeated what they said. You literally offer more information than expected, and I identified that usually as Ne-verbiage. It's technically possible that, if you have an 8 wing, that you'll tilt towards coming off as an ESTP.


I've noticed that I have a decent amount in common with some ESTPs who are 7w8; which I perceive to be a pretty common MBTI-Enneagram pairing for ESTPs & ENTPs alike. I don't get to interact with ENTPs...hardly ever. None in my department at work, not even an INTP. You are right, I take pride in my ability to formulate a well crafted argument, even if I'm not actually saying anything.


----------



## MightyLizardKing (Jun 7, 2014)

I'd also look in to ESFJ. Ne hidden agenda seems to make sense for you.


----------



## Parrot (Feb 22, 2015)

@Jippa Jonken I'm glad you finally got the chance to explain to us the differences. @WikiRevolution it looks like I'm an ESTP and you're an ESFP. Let's get off the computer, fly to Ibiza and rage! We live for the moment!


----------



## Jippa Jonken (Jul 20, 2015)

Drunk Parrot said:


> @Jippa Jonken I'm glad you finally got the chance to explain to us the differences. @WikiRevolution it looks like I'm an ESTP and you're an ESFP. Let's get off the computer, fly to Ibiza and rage! We live for the moment!


I'm not sure if you're sarcastic. My brain is like a scrambled egg dropped on the dusty floor today. It's hot and dry and the egg becomes a net shaped resin. Granular and frail.


----------



## Parrot (Feb 22, 2015)

I was but it was more a sarcastic response to your post rather than your individual character which I know nothing about. I'm curious how you arrived at ESFP for Wiki? Was it based on his one post. We're genuine PerC friends so he might reply in a fun joking manner as both of us know we're ENTPs.

As far as your explanation it was well thought out and unnecessary. However, I do the same thing because as an ENTP, I like to establish context when I present an argument.


----------



## Jippa Jonken (Jul 20, 2015)

Drunk Parrot said:


> I was but it was more a sarcastic response to your post rather than your individual character which I know nothing about. I'm curious how you arrived at ESFP for Wiki? Was it based on his one post. We're genuine PerC friends so he might reply in a fun joking manner as both of us know we're ENTPs.
> 
> As far as your explanation it was well thought out and unnecessary. However, I do the same thing because as an ENTP, I like to establish context when I present an argument.


Okay. 

I think the differences i highlighted are not the expected ones. I want to share my understanding of typology and go a little bit in depth, not regurgitate readily available information. As i don't know you i can't say much about your type but i can give my thoughts about the differences. So my post wasn't intended to give the "basic overview" at all. That would be an insult. Maybe my post gave nothing new, then all the power to you i guess. But it is not only the standard derivations.

Did you identify as ESTP based on my description or where did that come from?

WikiRevolution gives off a strong happy-go-lucky but with a toxic pride flipside ESFP vibe imo. Most people aren't that blatant. Might be mistaken of course.

Can't explain


----------



## TimeWillTell (Jan 14, 2015)

Jippa Jonken said:


> Okay.
> 
> I think the differences i highlighted are not the expected ones. I want to share my understanding of typology and go a little bit in depth, not regurgitate readily available information. As i don't know you i can't say much about your type but i can give my thoughts about the differences. So my post wasn't intended to give the "basic overview" at all. That would be an insult.
> 
> ...


*Aww,* :dry: :tongue:

What's toxic about my 'pride'? What's so blatant? :ball:

I m very interested to read the bottom line of your reasoning on why I d be ESFP since you kind of avoided it (or not?) :kitteh:

I only discovered MBTI 6 months ago, and I type exclusively Ne-Ti (WhaTever MesS). But I kinda wish I was an ESFP/INTJ/ENTJ/INTP... at different times of the day. roud: Idk why?!


----------



## VoodooDolls (Jul 30, 2013)

there can only be one parrot MeTheParrot almighty one who reigns beyond stars, putrefactal earth is plaged by comedy mimics constantly trying to accurately repeat his holy words.

ESFJ


----------



## Jippa Jonken (Jul 20, 2015)

WikiRevolution said:


> *Aww,* :dry: :tongue:
> 
> What's toxic about my 'pride'? What's so blatant? :ball:
> 
> ...


I might be prejudicing you all the way, for what it's worth. Do you ever theorize/speculate though? I've seen you posting all around, bouncing like a cricket, pursuing shallow social contact rather than idea exchange. This maybe isn't your whole posting history, etc. I don't claim definitive knowledge.

And this thread isn't about you so hopefully i've given enough substance to excuse my assertions.


----------



## TimeWillTell (Jan 14, 2015)

Jippa Jonken said:


> *I might be prejudicing you all the way, for what it's worth.* *Do you ever theorize/speculate though?* *I've seen you posting all around, bouncing like a cricket, pursuing shallow social contact rather than idea exchange.* *This maybe isn't your whole posting history, etc. I don't claim definitive knowledge.*
> 
> *And this thread isn't about you so hopefully i've given enough substance to excuse my assertions.*


Red : Never too late to adjust ^^

Golden Rod : I do that all the time  Too much and it's even hurtful 

Green : You d have to make your own mind on how shallow I am in my exchanges. Wanna talk about something?

Blue : I am glad you recognize it. Tbh I recently postwhored a mafia game like properly, 800 posts there ^^ I m kinda caught in a lazy goofy loop. But I need a bit of fun and to chill irl... to feel good 

Grey : Don't worry no need for excuses. Assertions are fun and ok to have once you've realized that you can't claim perfect knowledge/information/rationality. As long as you give a reasoning behind it's fun to debate assertions. So thank you for providing it.

Well, I think I am ENTP all the way. I am also a male 27 y/o and 8 So 7 Sx 3 So tritype/instincts.

What about you? How far are you in your quest of discovering your personality?

Cheers


----------



## Parrot (Feb 22, 2015)

MightyLizardKing:19643154 said:


> I'd also look in to ESFJ. Ne hidden agenda seems to make sense for you.


Yeah...I know I'm not an ESFJ. Did you see the part where I mentioned psychopathy? I'm pretty balanced and cognitively healthy. If I was an ESFJ, I'd be an absolute wreck without empathy.

I'm also 26, so my 3rd function would be developed by now. Si is clearly my inferior function. I'm completely unaware of what's going on with my body. my senses are also pretty dulled. Many good theories abounding but only one shall triumph! So yeah, I still vote ENTP


----------



## Parrot (Feb 22, 2015)

Jippa Jonken:19644826 said:


> Drunk Parrot said:
> 
> 
> > I was but it was more a sarcastic response to your post rather than your individual character which I know nothing about. I'm curious how you arrived at ESFP for Wiki? Was it based on his one post. We're genuine PerC friends so he might reply in a fun joking manner as both of us know we're ENTPs.
> ...


I do not identify as an ESTP. This thread was created to humor myself. All input is welcome, and I retain my Ti right to reject it. Also, anyone is welcome to derail my thread, although it's the Mods call.

I found your ESTP vs ENTP to be too general. it was like you were comparing two people instead of millions. many of the ESTP "traits" apply to me and many other ENTPs. You seem to have that natural drive to become good at typing and the ENTP learning style is to present an argument and see if it's proven wrong. So all people of the same type will share some similarities, because of their cognitive processes. traits like social skills, smoothness, and relatability are going to vary as a person's background also plays a role. For example, some ExTPs are loud and obnoxious others are quieter and more observant. The best way I learned how to ttpe people is just real life practice. There's a disconnect online and real life allows you to actually observe traits.


----------



## Posh Eagle (May 26, 2015)

Fellow bird,

Even if you were an ESTP, which I am not saying you are since you definitely know better yourself, please keep in mind that you can always become an ENTP. I will become an INTJ in 2021. 

-Posh Eagle


----------



## drmiller100 (Dec 3, 2011)

seems entp to me. 

i saw no Se in his writing or interests. for sure there is N in there.


----------



## lemurs (Jun 22, 2012)

*Which typically comes first for you: work, or play?*

*Which describes you better: carefree, or intense?*

*Which best describes your political beliefs: liberal, centrist, or conservative?*

*Does it bother you when people are late?*

*Which do you put more weight in: science, faith, or both equally?*

*Which describes you better: more warm-hearted, or cool-headed?*

*As a personality, are you more passive, active, or balanced?*

*Are you generally able to forgive and forget?*

*Do you like dogs? Would you consider owning a dog as a pet?*

*How much would you enjoy hosting a big, crazy party?*

*Are Goth chicks more sexy, or more lame?*

*How do you feel about kids (precious, okay, revolting, indifferent to them)?*

*Could you date someone who was really quiet?*

*Which of the following types of intelligence do you most value: logical/mathematical, social/interpersonal, or visual/spatial/artistic?*

*How shy would you say you are?*

*When deciding what is right and wrong are you more emotional, logical, religious, or something else?*

*Outside of work and school, how inclined are you to investigate something that interests you?*

*When it comes to right and wrong, which of the following has the greatest impact on your belief system: religion, family/friends, laws, or self interest?*

*Which word describes you better: private or social?*

*When planning future activities with your significant other(s), do you generally like to take the lead?*

*Is the left or right hemisphere of your brain dominant?*

*Do you typically speak and write in a clear, precise manner?*

*How often do you try new things (food, activities, music, whatever)?*

*Do you mind getting really dirty working/playing outside?*

*When facing a complicated situation, can you easily put yourself in another person's shoes and consequently see things from his or her point of view?*

*Do you care about other people's suffering?*

*Are you annoyed by people who are super logical?*

*Are you almost always on time?*

*Which do you cause more of: order, or chaos?*

*Would speaking in front of a large group make you nervous?*

*How frequently do you drink alcohol?*

*Are you careful with your money?*

*Which of the following has the biggest influence on your behavior: reason/observation/empiricism/trial-and-error, tradition/faith/upbringing/heritage, or emotion/intuition/instinct?*

*How important is it that your partner be willing and able to participate in meaningful philosophical conversations?*

*If you had to choose one, which would you rather have: great sex, great friends, great love, or great ideas?*

*Which is worse: being too much of a dreamer, or too cynical?*

*What size party would you prefer to attend: a few close friends, 5 - 20 people, 20 - 100 people, or more than 100 people?*

*How do you feel about germs: obsessed (you bleach anything you can't trust), careful (you wash my hands and cover your sneezes), polite (you always wash up when someone's watching), or unconcerned (you don't actively lick doorknobs)?*

*How high is your self confidence: very high, higher than average, average, or below average?*

*How much do you procrastinate?*

*If someone asked what "wherefore" in the line “Wherefore art thou Romeo?” meant, what would you respond with: why, where, how, or who cares / wtf?*

*In a conversation are you usually listening or waiting to speak?*

*Do you ever feel socially awkward?*

*Do you space out or daydream a lot?*

*How frequently do you go out of your way to make others feel appreciated?*

*Do you like to be the center of attention?*

*Are you attracted to dangerous situations?*

*Are you likely to make long, friendly conversation with strangers?*

*Could you date someone who was really messy?*

*Do you usually blurt things out, or do you think carefully before speaking?*

*Which of the following characters best represents your personality: Garfield (apathetic and sarcastic), Bugs Bunny (creative & versatile), Batman (quiet problem-solver), or Mickey Mouse (cheery & energetic)?*

*If a photographer approaches you on the street and asks to take your picture, do you pose for them or politely refuse?*

*If you were going away for two weeks, when would you start packing: at least 2 days before, the day before, the same day, or not at all?*

*Do you pick up after yourself (always, when you have the time, no, or someone else does it)?*

*Would you be willing to adopt a child?*

*Do you enjoy finding out what makes things work the way they do?*

*How often are you open with your feelings?*

*Do you prefer your social plans settled and decided, or tentative?*

*Are you more cheerful (have a positive outlook), meh (have ups and downs), or annoyed ("the world sucks")?*

*How open are you to trying new things in bed: very (will try anything once), open (but not too crazy), hesitant, or not at all?*

*Do you often have a hard time thinking of things to talk about?*

*Do you believe reason is more important than emotions in solving problems?*

*In which climate zone would you prefer to live: tropical (love the heat), mediterranean (warm, but not too hot), temperate (everything in moderation), subarctic (love the cold and snow)?*

*Could you date someone who needs a great deal of alone time?*

*Do you keep a budget (of your finances)?*

*Are you an intellectual (loves learning for its own sake)? Do you find learning boring?*

*Are you more talented, or hardworking?*

*Can you name five living poets and the title of one book by each? Poets, but not titles? Five Poets, even if dead?*

*Which of the following if your greatest motivation in life thus far: love, wealth, expression, or knowledge?*

*Do you like wild parties?*

*Would you rather win a Nobel Prize, a Grammy/Oscar/Tony/Emmy, a Super Bowl (or other sports championship), or the lottery?*

*If your significant other put on a slow song and asked you to dance, would think it was romantic, corny, or not your kinda thing?*

*Does silence make you uncomfortable?*

*If a government were brutally oppressing you, would you organize a peaceful resistance, join the oppressive government, escape to a benign power, or break out the .50 sniper rounds?*

*How messy are you?*

*How often do you use Facebook?*


----------



## MightyLizardKing (Jun 7, 2014)

Drunk Parrot said:


> Yeah...I know I'm not an ESFJ. Did you see the part where I mentioned psychopathy? I'm pretty balanced and cognitively healthy. If I was an ESFJ, I'd be an absolute wreck without empathy.
> 
> I'm also 26, so my 3rd function would be developed by now. Si is clearly my inferior function. I'm completely unaware of what's going on with my body. my senses are also pretty dulled. Many good theories abounding but only one shall triumph! So yeah, I still vote ENTP


Be what you want, but none of your writing style seems Ne-dominant to me. Kind of comes across more Ne-try hard. Could be Ne role or Ne HA


----------

